# Bay Of Roses



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are thinking of going to the Bay of Roses in Spain again at Easter.Has anyone been at that time of year
in that area.Would like your thoughts on would anywhere be open that time of year,and is the weather 
very hot usually as early in the season?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No but ive been to Menorca in April and it was nice. Not hot but nice. Bit further south and out in the Med but I imagine similar. Alan Erneboy will probably be able to tell you more. He pointed me in the direction of a few good places in that area around the Costa Brava a couple of years ago. Loved the region. There is the odd tatty resort on the coast but some nice ones as well and inland there are some cracking places to see.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> No but ive been to Menorca in April and it was nice. Not hot but nice. Bit further south and out in the Med but I imagine similar. Alan Erneboy will probably be able to tell you more. He pointed me in the direction of a few good places in that area around the Costa Brava a couple of years ago. Loved the region. There is the odd tatty resort on the coast but some nice ones as well and inland there are some cracking places to see.


Thanks Barry,we liked the area and think it should be reasonable weather there in April,and would be able to go further south a little if not.
We have been to Provence every Easter the last 8 years and had mostly warm sunny weather so even further south should be.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Roses is an excellent place to visit with a superb promenade all the way along the seafront with lots of restaurants and bars, all at reasonable prices. We have stayed several times at camping Salata. It is a very clean, well run site with excellent facilities and is also an acsi site so rates are good. Large supermarkets are within walking distance, as is the seafront and beaches. Camping Joncar Mar is also close by but the pitches are very close together and feels more like being on an aire rather than a site. If you have cycles then there is a very good cycle track that takes you round to Empuria Brava. Another good place to visit.

http://www.campingjoncarmar.com/en/

https://www.campingsalata.com/en


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

charlieivan said:


> Roses is an excellent place to visit with a superb promenade all the way along the seafront with lots of restaurants and bars, all at reasonable prices. We have stayed several times at camping Salata. It is a very clean, well run site with excellent facilities and is also an acsi site so rates are good. Large supermarkets are within walking distance, as is the seafront and beaches. Camping Joncar Mar is also close by but the pitches are very close together and feels more like being on an aire rather than a site. If you have cycles then there is a very good cycle track that takes you round to Empuria Brava. Another good place to visit.
> 
> http://www.campingjoncarmar.com/en/
> 
> https://www.campingsalata.com/en


Thank you for that info,very useful!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We go to the other side of the bay to L'Estartit , the camp site http://www.campingrifort.com/en/ on the roundabout on the main road in is open all year and next to the town a few minutes walk away, and a 5 min walk to the beach.

ray.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We were down there last April and the weather was warm enough, albeit with a very stiff breeze for most of the time. Didn't really care for the place TBH, just another typical Spanish coastal resort with lines of seafront hotels, bars and eating establishments.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

rayrecrok said:


> We go to the other side of the bay to L'Estartit , the camp site http://www.campingrifort.com/en/ on the roundabout on the main road in is open all year and next to the town a few minutes walk away, and a 5 min walk to the beach.
> 
> ray.


That looks a good site Ray thanks,and good to know its open all year round!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

gaspode said:


> We were down there last April and the weather was warm enough, albeit with a very stiff breeze for most of the time. Didn't really care for the place TBH, just another typical Spanish coastal resort with lines of seafront hotels, bars and eating establishments.


Good to know the weather was good the same month we are going,apart from the wind.
We went to L`escala in August last yeat and found it a nice place to visit.Prefer France,but
we are thnking it will be better weather in April further South in Spain.:smile2:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We were near Roses in March last year at Aquarius Camping (in a 4 month tour it was the best site we used by fay) at Sant Pere Pescador. It is an ACSI camp and cost us just under 20 Euro a night. We stayed a week and the weather was superb.

Dave


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

If you are going as you say over Easter then almost anywhere you go in Spain you are almost certain to have a parade or festival of some sort to entertain you.

Also in reasonable driving distance is Figueres. Good for a day out with lots of interesting places to see, particularly the Salvador Dali museum if that sort of thing appeals to you. A must try is the Wok You buffet restaurant. Large car park outside if you are in you m/h and the selection of food on offer has to be seen to be believed.

www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Re...ou-Figueres_Province_of_Girona_Catalonia.html


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

DJMotorhomer said:


> We were near Roses in March last year at Aquarius Camping (in a 4 month tour it was the best site we used by fay) at Sant Pere Pescador. It is an ACSI camp and cost us just under 20 Euro a night. We stayed a week and the weather was superb.
> 
> Dave


Aquarius is a very nice, well kept site but if you have a dog then beware, they're paranoid.
Checking in with a dog is like the Spanish inquisition and you'll be restricted to a very small section of the site which is always very packed (because all the dog owners have to cram into it). This also has the effect that there's a lot of doggy "interaction" (barking) because they're all in the one area. Moreover you're not allowed to walk a dog around the site, even when on a lead.
To take the dogs for a bit of exercise you have to walk about half a mile up a dirt road to find a suitable area.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Take the long "Land Train" trip, booking office its at the left hand end (as you face the sea) of the long seafront, it goes right up into the mountains behind the town, not cheap but its worth it for the views.

Cant recall which campsite we stayed in last Sept (Rodas I think?) but it was VERY busy, nice facilities but small pitches.

Andy


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

charlieivan said:


> If you are going as you say over Easter then almost anywhere you go in Spain you are almost certain to have a parade or festival of some sort to entertain you.
> 
> Also in reasonable driving distance is Figueres. Good for a day out with lots of interesting places to see, particularly the Salvador Dali museum if that sort of thing appeals to you. A must try is the Wok You buffet restaurant. Large car park outside if you are in you m/h and the selection of food on offer has to be seen to be believed.
> 
> www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Re...ou-Figueres_Province_of_Girona_Catalonia.html


We went to Nerja at Easter many years ago and they had a festival then,really good!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Take the long "Land Train" trip, booking office its at the left hand end (as you face the sea) of the long seafront, it goes right up into the mountains behind the town, not cheap but its worth it for the views.
> 
> Cant recall which campsite we stayed in last Sept (Rodas I think?) but it was VERY busy, nice facilities but small pitches.
> 
> Andy


Just googled the land train,looks good.Thanks for the info!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

DJMotorhomer said:


> We were near Roses in March last year at Aquarius Camping (in a 4 month tour it was the best site we used by fay) at Sant Pere Pescador. It is an ACSI camp and cost us just under 20 Euro a night. We stayed a week and the weather was superb.
> 
> Dave


We stayed at Sant Pere Pescador last August and found it a great site to stay out,so may go there again!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Out of the 37 stops we had on our last tour, Aquarius was top of the list, the only drawback we found was the village wasn't close and very little there. But the site was 10 out of 1o for us (we have no dog)

Dave


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

jo662 said:


> We stayed at Sant Pere Pescador last August and found it a great site to stay out,so may go there again!


If you stay at Aquarius, have a look at the bodega just down the road and along the footpath from the site. Superb selection of wines on offer and many to sample as well. Also a reasonably restaurant there.

If you have bikes with you there is a nice ride out to Sant Marti where there are lots of restaurants in the old town streets. Also a traffic free cycle path all the way through to L'Estartit. All makes for a good day out.


----------



## AAB (Mar 6, 2012)

Interesting; I did not know that the cycle path ran from San Marti all the way to Estartit. Is there a link, please?
The Utube video only shows the section to and from L'Escala to San Marti.
I can recommend the camping Illa Mateua which is in the bay of Montgo just outside L'Escala; particularly at ACSI time!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

AAB said:


> Interesting; I did not know that the cycle path ran from San Marti all the way to Estartit. Is there a link, please?
> The Utube video only shows the section to and from L'Escala to San Marti.
> I can recommend the camping Illa Mateua which is in the bay of Montgo just outside L'Escala; particularly at ACSI time!


Apologies for the confusion. I have confused L'Estartit with L'Escala. There is however a route through to L'Estartit from L'escala starting from the Bay of Montgo. From Montgo go along Carrer del Mila passing Camping Punta Mila and continue along carrer de L'Escala a L'Estartit. This will take you all the way through to L'Estartit. Alternatively you can turn off before you get to Camping Punta Mila and follow a track (it was when we did it a couple of years ago) and join Cami de Les Pedreres. From memory this route takes you past an old military base, long since abandoned and eventually joins up with the other route just before L'Estartit. We did this ride while we were staying in L'Escala. it would be a bit much to do it from Aquarious for a day trip. Zoom in on the map in the link and you will see the route.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz...11!3d42.08704315326431!3m2!1i946!2i509!4f13.1


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

charlieivan said:


> If you stay at Aquarius, have a look at the bodega just down the road and along the footpath from the site. Superb selection of wines on offer and many to sample as well. Also a reasonably restaurant there.
> 
> If you have bikes with you there is a nice ride out to Sant Marti where there are lots of restaurants in the old town streets. Also a traffic free cycle path all the way through to L'Estartit. All makes for a good day out.


Thank you for that will put on things to do!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Out of the 37 stops we had on our last tour, Aquarius was top of the list, the only drawback we found was the village wasn't close and very little there. But the site was 10 out of 1o for us (we have no dog)
> 
> Dave


The villiage will ba accessable by bike though!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

charlieivan said:


> Apologies for the confusion. I have confused L'Estartit with L'Escala. There is however a route through to L'Estartit from L'escala starting from the Bay of Montgo. From Montgo go along Carrer del Mila passing Camping Punta Mila and continue along carrer de L'Escala a L'Estartit. This will take you all the way through to L'Estartit. Alternatively you can turn off before you get to Camping Punta Mila and follow a track (it was when we did it a couple of years ago) and join Cami de Les Pedreres. From memory this route takes you past an old military base, long since abandoned and eventually joins up with the other route just before L'Estartit. We did this ride while we were staying in L'Escala. it would be a bit much to do it from Aquarious for a day trip. Zoom in on the map in the link and you will see the route.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz...11!3d42.08704315326431!3m2!1i946!2i509!4f13.1


Great information there,thank you!


----------



## AAB (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you, that is really helpful. We used to use the old military road from Montgo to Estartit many years ago (pre M'home) when we had a place in La Escala (as it then was!) on a regular basis to access the many lovely isolated coves from that track. We tried it again three years ago but could not gain access from the track near the beach (now I think Carrer de Punta Mila). That was closed after a few hundred metres with development. I now appreciate from your link that I need to route further west and will give it a try on our next visit, hopefully in June of this year! Once again, very many thanks and why did I not think of Google maps!!


----------

